# Is there a difference between gonal f and puregon?



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello
Just had my protocal from reprofit and it says I should take gonal f. Last time I took puregon....just wondered if anyone knew if there was any difference and why it might have changed? My last cycle worked so obviously I am wary of changing anything!
thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi freckles,

Short answer is that they are both genetically engineered forms of human FSH and there is no proven difference in clinical effect between the two products. Gonal-f is follitropin alpha and Puregon is follitropin beta.

As to why clinic have decided to change you over then sorry have no idea   I'd call them to discuss this if you feel you want to know more about their decision.

Best wishes for this time too   
Maz x


----------

